# The Dr. Is In



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He always sleeps next to my side on the floor next to my bed. Last night he chose to sleep in my daughter's room. Weird. He will often jump into bed with her (which is a pain because it is a 38 in elevated platform bed and I don't like him jumping down) but last night, and he never does this, he slept in her room under her platform bed until 4am...they both came in and she had a high fever and was crying. Strep was positive when I took her in this afternoon. He has been sticking with her all day. They know, I swear they know. Here they are watching Harry Potter. Sorry for the bad quality. Dark in here.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is never that still for that long either lol


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Awwww. No words, man.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They are so magical. Thank you for posting this beautiful scene. Hope she feels better soon and he can relax and play again.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you <3 I remember growing up I always told our dogs all my problems. My best friend, her son is so allergic to dogs he really can't be in a house that has them, even if you vacuum before hand and crate them. I can't imagine!! I feel so bad for him, because he is such a kind soul and would be a wonderful boy for a good dog. People always say "oh with the kids and the boys with special needs dogs just add to your work!" No, no they do not. Well they do but it is so worth it.They enrich our lives and teach us lessons about unconditional love, about working through imperfections..so many life lessons. They keep me sane. Some days they are finally in bed, the kids..and a cup of tea and curling up on the couch watching a stupid show with my dogs preserves my sanity  Not to mention, when kids are taught to properly care for animals, they learn so much and it makes them better people!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Ahh, that's a beautiful scene. I hope your daughter feels better soon.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Hope she feels better soon! What a good boy :wub:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love it. Such a good boy!!! Wishing your daughter a speedy recovery. They sure are healing angels. I can see how they make great physical alert dogs.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

What a good boy, taking care of his own. Hope your daughter feels better soon.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

The dog, and the kid, are officially milking it now lol. Memories, good ones


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So sweet. My Newlie started laying like that on me after my mother died.


----------

